# ATK Keyboard Service! What is it?



## janitha (Jul 31, 2007)

Today when I happened to look for what services are running in my XP Home, there was a new service "ATK Keyboard Service" which was never seen previously. The path is "C:\WINDOWS\ATKKBService.exe". A search in google refers to some Asustek Keyboard Service and also to some trojans. (I use MS  KB without any drivers) Checked with Avast, Spybot, Ad-Aware and Win Defender in safe mode but nothing was detected. To be on the safe side I have disabled the service.

Hope somebody will enlighten me as to what it is.


----------



## Liggy (Aug 1, 2007)

if your not on a laptop or have a wireless keyboard, then yeah it's probably bad.  could also depend does your keyboard have extra buttons on it, to say control volume of speakers etc, if so could be an update for those extra features to work properly with windows.


----------



## janitha (Aug 1, 2007)

Liggy said:
			
		

> if your not on a laptop or have a wireless keyboard, then yeah it's probably bad.  could also depend does your keyboard have extra buttons on it, to say control volume of speakers etc, if so could be an update for those extra features to work properly with windows.



Mine is a desktop and keyboard is an ordinary MS Multimedia one (without any driver installed) but it has speaker volume up and down buttons. But I have been using this KB for nearly two years and such a service was not there until recently.


----------

